# Nigerian Dwarf vs Mini-Nubian



## Aped

I have been wanting to get goats for a while. I want goats for milking. I first looked into Nubians then I found out about mini-nubians and since I only have 1 acre I figured a smaller more efficient animal with still good milk production would be ideal for me. I live in PA and the only problem is, I can't find any mini-nubians. I contacted some breeders in PA and VA  right before spring and they basically told me to check back in late spring early summer. Well I checked back and I seem to have missed the window because all their kids are sold. But if I go on craigslist someone always has a Nigerian for sale. So my question is what is really the difference between the nigerians and the mini-nubians as a breed? Do the minis produce so much more milk? I live alone and the milk would only be for my own consumption, extra might go to my parents and maybe be made into soap, butter, cheese if there is that much extra. I would also consider other mini breeds but they are even harder to find than the mini-nubians. I want to get a goat breed and stick with it otherwise I know I will end up with too many, getting 2 here , 2 there and breeding for milk production. Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## ksalvagno

We got Nigerians. It is only my husband and I. I knew I would end up with a few and didn't want too much milk. The "mini" Nubians that I have seen so far aren't nearly as small as the Nigerians. But they were only first or second generation "mini" nubians.

I do plan on milking my Nigerians but will buy the EZ milker for milking as the smaller breeds are harder to milk. I have seen the EZ milker work great on the NIgerians.

I have no idea how much the mini nubians milk but supposedly the Nigerians milk about a quart per day.

We have 2 Nigerians right now but I'm going to be purchasing 2-3 more in the very near future.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## Griffin's Ark

There are a couple of mini breeds out there that will produce milk.  The problem is they are extremely new breeds.  It is not easy to make the breed, because a true mini is 3rd generation.  And mini does not mean small here.  It means smaller than the original breed.  To get any mini dairy breed, you need to breed the full size with a Nigerian.  So they will be bigger than a Nigerian and smaller that a Nubian.  It sounds to me like you would do well with a Nigerian.  Better than a Mini dairy breed.

Chris


----------



## lilhill

This spring, I began milking my Nigerians and from my doe, Contredanse, got 2.1 lbs. of milk from her during the morning milking.  So when all my girls are in full milk, I expect to get somewhere around 2 quarts a day from each of them.


----------



## Aped

Thanks for the replies. I am still undecided if I should just jump and get a Nigerian or wait for the mini-nubians. I really don't want to wait because I'd like some milk today! I can't even buy goat milk where I live, off a farm or in the supermarkets. And the fact that the cows milk from teh supermarket just doesn't taste too great is even more incentive. Plus, I want goats. Has anyone here used the EZ milker? I have looked into it before but of course I have to no goats to try it on. Does it work as well as hand milking?


----------



## helmstead

Here is what I have heard about mini-Nubians (which we will have our first F1s of on the ground this fall)...

They average 27" tall, which is a solid 6" taller than your larger Nigerians.
They should produce about half of what the dam produced.

So, in my case...I should get a doe a tish shorter than my full Nubian doe who will produce a half gallon per day because my Nubian doe makes just over a gallon a day.

My Nigerians are my favorite milkers.  I hand milk them, and their milk is MUCH richer than my Nubian's milk.  It is sweeter as a result of the higher butterfat (yum).  For our family of 4, we have to milk two Nigis to keep us in milk (producing 3-4 lbs per day).

The only reason I like milking my Nubian is quantity...can't complain about how much you get .  They do eat a whole lot more than the Nigis, especially when milking.

The key with any dairy goat is buying proven milkers or from proven milking lines (ie if you buy kids, buy kids out of a proven doe or a doe from exceptional stock with milking tests).

As far as the EZ Milker goes, it was never intended to be used as a daily milker.  I have heard personal accounts of teat damage with daily use.  When you can purchase a rebuilt milking machine for under $1000, I don't see why you'd risk teat damage to save some money.  I have found, however, when milking for personal use (fewer than 4 goats per day) hand milking is the easiest and best way to go - no machine to clean!


----------



## ksalvagno

My girlfriend had bought the EZ milker and was having trouble using it on the Oberhasli that she had borrowed. She then took it over to the Nigerian Dwarf farm where I bought my girls from. They used it and it worked great. They even bought the EZ milker from my friend. The kids milk the goats and they are having a much easier time milking and enjoy milking more. I haven't actually used it myself but saw it in action and couldn't believe how easy it was. I plan on ordering one soon and having it ready when I do have goat milk.


----------



## Fur and Feathers

For the mini-nubians check out www.mininubians.com there are two breeders listed in PA, but don't know how close you are to them, and the website also lists all the breeders in the US.  I've included the PA breeder info below, just for easy reference.  Also check out http://www.miniaturedairygoats.com/ they have some more info on the mini breeds.  We considered getting the miniatures at one time, but after deciding to also use goats for meat we decided against the minis.  Hope these references help

 Sandy Hill Farm
Kim Albano
Boyertown, PA 19512
kim@sandyhillfarm.org
www.sandyhillfarm.org
Mini-Nubian * Pygmy

Spotted Hill Farm
Larry & Donna Howard
Pottstown, PA 19464-9008
donnapond@aol.com
www.spottedhillfarm.com
Mini-Nubian


----------



## Aped

Wow this is all so informative. 

@helmstead

thanks for the comparison between nubian milk and nigerian. If your family of for can do with 2 does milking then. IF I cycle 2 does that should be plenty for me.

@Fur and Feathers

Thanks for the info. I did contact the PA breeders in March and they replied but now i get no replies so I assume they are out of kids for the season and most people in the mid-atlantic seem to be. I even tried to buy a mini-nubian buck for breeding but they are all gone too.


----------



## currycomb

i have hand milked the nubians and some smaller goats. i vote for a larger goat. her teats are larger and eaisier to grip for milking. i have a small registered nubian doe for sale. she might qualify for a mini nubian, but milks very well (grand champion at 4-H last year because of her udder and attachments)


----------



## crazy4cochins

I am in the same position as you. I want smaller goats for the feed reasons. I thought I wanted mini-nubians then I stumbled upon "kinder" goats which are nubian-pygmy crosses.
I think I want to try those. I am looking for someone who already has some for more info.


----------



## Aped

Well I actually ended going with the nigerians. I'm focusing on registered nigerians from strong milking lines on both sides. One breeder told me that the mother of one of her kids for sale milks 1/2 gallon a day. Now I'm not sure if that is good or bad for a nigerian but 1/2 gallon a day is about 3 gallons a week! And that is plenty for just me not to mention I will have more than one doe in milk at a time. So instead of finding a breed that's half way in milking, feed costs etc. I just went with the lower end but maybe higher quality in milk. Although I will admit that some of the teats in the nigerians appear to be non-existent so they may be difficult to milk. But then again some look like those on larger goats so it just depend on the doe and the genetics and those things can be bred for which is what I'd like to do.


----------



## ksalvagno

Congratulations on your purchase. 

We also had looked for registered females with good milking lines so we are expecting adequate milk when the time comes. We did buy doelings so we have some time but have recently purchased yearlings that will be around 18 months in November to breed. So we will start our milking next year.

Good luck with your goats. I know you will enjoy them. We do.


----------

